# Vocal "blow outs" in singers who sang during World War 2



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

By 1950, Cloe Elmo's top register had disintegrated. She ducks high notes in the 1951 Callas Trovatore live from Naples. Caniglia mentions a dramatic soprano shortage in Italy right after the war. Cigna was in decline before the car accident, Pacetti retired suddenly due to health problems. Pedrini by the early 50s was forcing. Caniglia managed some exciting performances in heavy roles but her Norma in 1947 was a disaster. Mancini started after the war but by 1956 was losing the upper register.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Are you suggesting an environmental factor of some kind ?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Some of these singers were at their best earlier in their careers I think. Flagstad was still impeccable but in exile in Norway. Traubel was at her peak then. Most of the countries were at war and I bet opera was struggling during this time. Some countries likely banned evening performances because of bombing. Caniglia never had a great top which you need for Norma.


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

BBSVK said:


> Are you suggesting an environmental factor of some kind ?


Perhaps the general strain of the war years, focusing on Italy..


----------

